# 40k RP Discussion Thread



## Andros (Dec 10, 2007)

Ok, I know that most RPs use those automated dice thing and stats to start off, but I have never really liked them. So I'm starting up this RP thread where its using your imagination to create scenes and develop your character, and yada yada.........

I'm thinking that Imperial Guard would be the easiest to RP with in the sense I'm meaning, or possibly the Imperial Navy. I'd like to have peoples thoughts and opinions about this before I choose a race we RP with, and what the scenario is. Please post them up here, and if you would like to use a race other than IG post your reason as to why you think we should be that race.

EXAMPLE:

I believe we should use the Imperial Guard as you know what the Imperial Guard do, how they do it, and the Command Structure, they are easy to use for this because there is a lot of flexibility to use, should enough players join up, we could have a couple of Squads worth of people, each split into fire teams, to fight in an Urban enviroment. Or we could make it a siege kind of scenario, like that from the book "Fifteen Hours"

Please post opinions here 

Thanks


----------



## jeppax (Jan 2, 2008)

the ig are the most normal humans in 40k.
with means that they can go different ways and peform different.

go for itk:


----------



## Vitaeus (Jan 27, 2008)

I know that that would be easiest, but you _know_ that most people are going to want to be Space Marines.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

I would personally prefder to be an assassin. :biggrin:


----------



## Vitaeus (Jan 27, 2008)

Blackhiker said:


> I would personally prefer to be an assassin. :biggrin:


Vindicare? I love 'em.


----------



## Rambork (Feb 10, 2008)

I think that would be awesome... would I be able to be an ork kommando?

oh and for a scenario trench warfare... like in 15 hours that is an amazing book, you should read it some time


----------



## Andros (Dec 10, 2007)

I have read it, and that was something I was thinking of a trench war..... k:

I'm a little scetchy about have people playing as another race...... (people arguing over who dies and such)

And no one will be a Space Marine, reason, it would be sexcist, all Space Marines were male (as far as we know)

Let me have a think on the kommando thing, and I'll write up a storyline and character sheet.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

errr... i dont think ppl arent gonna wanna be a SM bcuz its sexist... just my opinion but i dont get that.


----------



## Rambork (Feb 10, 2008)

yea but still I would be happy being a guards man... but being an ork kommando would be badass... either way I don't care


----------



## SirDrasco (Feb 18, 2008)

In the RPG your investigators for the most part seeking out corruption and taint both within and with out the empire of man. Other races are considered the enemy of man. We've started the group and have a Psycher, Scum (rouge), Me a Soldier for a fuedual world) and an assaissin. Our task is Inquistion and protection of the empire, of a thousands of teams.


----------



## Andros (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm going to speak to one of the admins or Mods and see if I can change the title to Discussion Thread...... so we'll have an entirely new thread for the actual RP


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

He has spoken, and I have listened. Name Changed!

-*Dirge Eterna
Heresy High Council*


----------



## jeppax (Jan 2, 2008)

Blackhiker said:


> I would personally prefder to be an assassin. :biggrin:


What house woud you be then.:scratchhead:


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

Just give me some cardboard body armour and a lasgun. I'm sure I'll be able to figure out what direction to point it in on my own.


----------



## Rambork (Feb 10, 2008)

true... true


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

Though of course, I'd love to be a Dark Eldar, but it won't fit in ... unless I've become trapped and have information that is vital to the rest of the team, so it's mutual co-operation.


----------



## Andros (Dec 10, 2007)

Sorry not been on, family problems, I've got a storyline written up somewhere <.<; And that dark eldar thing has given me an idea <.<;


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

You mean I get to be a ... ok, Dark Elves call themselves Druchii, but does anyone know what Dark Eldar call themselves?!


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd love to be a guardsmen


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Lets get this thing moving. :good:

I love these threads, i've seen some awesome roleplay threads online before. This has real potential.


----------



## Andros (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm just tweaking the scenario a bit :biggrin: Storm Troopers anyone? A couple of Sisters two should the girl wanna play <.<; (phrase it better?)


----------



## OneEyedSpaceMarine (Mar 17, 2008)

I've got my RP thread up (death watch). Please check it out. Also, if anyone has an RP going or planned out, please let me know.


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

So, what did you decide about the Dark Eldar thing? Will it fit, or is it just Storm Troopers and Sisters?


----------



## Andros (Dec 10, 2007)

A dark eldar is in it, Survivor of a failed raid, still tweaking it....... up to three Dark Eldar, I don't want the pansies getting to elegant with their movements <.<;


----------



## Rambork (Feb 10, 2008)

can I be an ex stormtrooper that got demoted to the guardsmen... and the dark eldar thing is cool I'll use some of the insults that I use when facing my friend's eldar >.<


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

Alrighty then, if you've got something special you want me to do as a Dark Eldar, PM me and I'll make sure my character heads in that direction.


----------



## OneEyedSpaceMarine (Mar 17, 2008)

I would love to be part of this RP btw. I'd like to be a sniper please, if that's possible. Sniper/scout role would be a lot of fun! And yes to quote Jezlad, let's get this thing moving! LOL


----------



## Rambork (Feb 10, 2008)

lets get this bitch in gear... im ready to do this


----------



## Andros (Dec 10, 2007)

Sorry about delay, my comp died on me again, I'm going to pm a few people about the character and roles shortly ^^


----------

